# strangest creature i ever did see in my tree



## Mitchell (May 19, 2008)

I was startled to find this little critter making bird sounds 12' up the free grown Laural in my back yard. The little thing did not see me at first and after a few moments of worry I realized she was perfectly happy. I happened to have a camera so I snapped a few shots and headed up to get her down. See picture one

Once up there the little critter tells me she has been doing this for a year! and it shows, she moves around effortlessly with three points of contact. The next pics shows her hovering over her little sister, who two years younger at two and a half is screaming about being left out.

Picture three is only possible because their mom was not around, was me dragging said left out little sister up 10 feet to scare some sense into her...
In fact picture four is her demanding to go higher. Not exactly what I had in mind. 

Picture five is just me being a proud dad and subjecting you to a slide show! In all seriousness I want to encourage them to climb but I want to set them up with some equipment; has any one ever made some small child sized saddles? I was thinking some fat Velcro straps sewn together with some cordage might work. In the meantime I have forbidden climbing with out me, however if they are anything like me...


----------



## perrihatch (May 19, 2008)

I'll have to find my pics of my sons (7 & 9) up in my trees. They were crazy. Good thing Mama wasn't home to see it. She gets nervous when I have them 30 feet in the basket lift.

Cute looking girls. Good luck then they get older.


----------



## Mitchell (May 19, 2008)

*Arh don't I know it*



perrihatch said:


> I'll have to find my pics of my sons (7 & 9) up in my trees. They were crazy. Good thing Mama wasn't home to see it. She gets nervous when I have them 30 feet in the basket lift.
> 
> Cute looking girls. Good luck then they get older.



I'm already nervous and fretting about their growing up, its like that country western song "they might meet some one like me..." I'm doing my best to make them interested in saws and stuff, it ain't working. I'm hoping I can get them working as little tree workers in saw pants and work shirts on weekends and after school. Wear them out!


----------



## splittah (May 19, 2008)

Cute little ladies, looks like they are having a great time with Dad. Enjoy the heck out of them while young as they grow up faster than you think.

Mine are 22 and 27, sadly, climbing trees days are over for them.

Nice pictures.


----------



## sILlogger (May 20, 2008)

ha ha...good lookin kids!! my o my did i use to get myself up in them trees!!



splittah said:


> Cute little ladies, looks like they are having a great time with Dad. Enjoy the heck out of them while young as they grow up faster than you think.
> 
> Mine are 22 and 27, sadly, climbing trees days are over for them.
> 
> Nice pictures.



hmmm....that is about the same age as me!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## oldirty (May 21, 2008)

pic 3 says it all man. how could she be scared? she's in your arms, thats the one place nothing bad can happen.


awesome.


----------



## treemandan (May 21, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> I was startled to find this little critter making bird sounds 12' up the free grown Laural in my back yard. The little thing did not see me at first and after a few moments of worry I realized she was perfectly happy. I happened to have a camera so I snapped a few shots and headed up to get her down. See picture one
> 
> Once up there the little critter tells me she has been doing this for a year! and it shows, she moves around effortlessly with three points of contact. The next pics shows her hovering over her little sister, who two years younger at two and a half is screaming about being left out.
> 
> ...



Oh my God! You have 2. Just the one for us and I beleive my wife when she says" don't you take your eyes off of her" cause if I do that is when she will get up on something, quick and quiet.
Always faster, higher and louder allready at 2, beautiful.


----------



## Mitchell (May 21, 2008)

*actually...*



treemandan said:


> Oh my God! You have 2. Just the one for us and I beleive my wife when she says" don't you take your eyes off of her" cause if I do that is when she will get up on something, quick and quiet.
> Always faster, higher and louder allready at 2, beautiful.



I have four kids; 2 sons in merry old england... 12 and 14. I got into the act early in life. I'm not chauvinistic [overly] but I didn't really expect my daughters to be monkeying around 12 feet off the ground, at four anyways. 

Have any of you lads had any experience setting little kids up with small saddles?


----------



## zayder06 (May 21, 2008)

set of custom made miniature climbing gear---hundresd of dollars$$$
plane tickets to redwood national forest for family----1000s$$$
look on moms face when yuo tell her your plan---priceless


----------



## 2FatGuys (May 21, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> I have four kids; 2 sons in merry old england... 12 and 14. I got into the act early in life. I'm not chauvinistic [overly] but I didn't really expect my daughters to be monkeying around 12 feet off the ground, at four anyways.
> 
> Have any of you lads had any experience setting little kids up with small saddles?



My oldest and youngest (of 3) LOVE climbing! The middle one isn't so keen on it. I have mostly used mountaineering (rock climbing) equipment with them. There is more selection and MUCH better pricing. There are a few smaller kids tree saddles, but I haven't gone that route yet.

There is nothing like the look on a child's face as they realize their accomplishment once they reach their goal, whether it be tree climbing or competing in the spelling bee! Seeing that little light bulb come on is precious... If I wasn't raising my 3, I would be floowing Oldirty to my favorite place... AK...


----------



## Sprig (May 21, 2008)

Wonderful Mitchell! My monkey started climbing around 4yrs old too (now 9 and still at it but much higher), after a few rescues and much repeating of 'No higher than dad can reach!' she would spend hours in trees adding to her bug collection and hanging around 



Serge


----------



## Adkpk (May 21, 2008)

Those are "aboritas", rare in your area but I see you have found some. 
The Fundamentals of General Tree Work by Jerry Beranek shows how to make a rope harness.


----------



## lxt (May 21, 2008)

Mitchell.....Covet the time you share with them, it goes by so quick!! seems like yesterday when my lil girl was in my arms with a smile!!

sheesh.....she`ll be a sophmore in college this year....what happened to puttin her in that battery powered barbie corvette??

Pretty ladies.....im sure they have ya wrapped!!



LXT..............


----------



## tanker (May 21, 2008)

3 Daughters and I would'nt trade them for 20 sons(though I do have a pretty good son in law that I think of as a son(loaned him my 361 a couple of weeks ago)at 22,17 and 15 my little girls are but a memory now but great memories they are right down to teaching them to pee outdoors(and all over my boots at the same time)spend all the time with them that you can while they are little,they don't stay that way for long Scott


----------



## fireman (May 23, 2008)

Hey brother how are you keeping busy up there in the north woods.My little ones are climbing all the time and now they are repelling it is so awsome to see them accomplish that and gives them confidence thats awsome mitch.My litlle guy is 6 my daughters or 10 and 13.My little guy I cant stop him hey gets mad when he doesnt come with me on jobs and to the fire house.He picks up all the sticks and the brush he can handle.


----------



## treemandan (May 23, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> I have four kids; 2 sons in merry old england... 12 and 14. I got into the act early in life. I'm not chauvinistic [overly] but I didn't really expect my daughters to be monkeying around 12 feet off the ground, at four anyways.
> 
> Have any of you lads had any experience setting little kids up with small saddles?



I didn't expect to eat a popsickle while I took a shower but she gave me a lime one and she had orange.
I also didn't expect to hear" daddy come here quick and see!" and go into the bathroom to inspect the very large log she had dropped off and I sure as hell didn't expect her to reach in and grab it!


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 24, 2008)

Nice post and nice photos! Certainly warms your heart to see a family enjoying some quality time together. +1


----------



## Industry (May 24, 2008)

Kids harness here.
http://www.newtribe.com/catalog/pro...d=138&osCsid=88ac53bf9dc29747e673e7b1f56336cf


----------



## treemandan (May 24, 2008)

We had gymnastics today where she gets to go in a harness and the instuctor lifts her to about 15 feet and swings. My girl is the smallest and the youngest and when they put her in that harness she started to laugh WHICH is not what all the others did. 
The harness just has 2 D rings and the sides and is used for flipping and stuff. I was taken back at the sight becaus the instuctors did not use an anchor point below the rigging, she just held the rope. She said her hands got tired after awhile, i suggested a lowering T.


----------



## Mitchell (Jun 9, 2008)

*thanke for...*

the kind words guys. Sorry about the delay; I have been off line for awhile and most likely will be for a few more days. I am going to try out the kids saddles Industry posted; I'll let you all know, perhaps pics... 

Cheers 

Scott


----------



## StihltheOne (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a little girl, 5yrs, she likes the firewood pile and the warm stove for snuggling, not so much the 660 though. My little guy, 2yrs says "daddy cut wood and tree go crash" all the time when he sees a big tree. He seems to really like the sound of the saw and is fascinated with them in the shop. Hope I have me a future worker!


----------



## secureland (Jun 12, 2008)

StihltheOne said:


> I have a little girl, 5yrs, she likes the firewood pile and the warm stove for snuggling, not so much the 660 though. My little guy, 2yrs says "daddy cut wood and tree go crash" all the time when he sees a big tree. He seems to really like the sound of the saw and is fascinated with them in the shop. Hope I have me a future worker!




That's great. My daughter is 4 years old. She told me if i use the chainsaw and it is too loud "Then I Can't Have Any Popcorn"

My 3 year old son doesn't like the loud chainsaw, yet requested his first small chainsaw the other day that is operated by a small battery.


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 12, 2008)

*mitchell*

cute girls. 

2fatguys said something about rock climbing gear. i would think that would be an excellent harness for a youngster in a tree. the bigger more diverse sporting goods stores carry many sizes and varieties


----------



## ClimbinArbor (Jun 13, 2008)

moss says New Tribe makes a kids saddle..... 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=69097


----------

